# KZ Inferno Travel Trailers



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

I guess they don't call them Infernos for nuttin'.
I sure feel sorry for the family. I could only imagine.


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

Dang...


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

Second picture like this i have seen lately. Ok your camper is on fire, you have figured out you will not be able to control the fire, but why not unhook the $40,000 truck and salvage that?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tennif Shoe said:


> Second picture like this i have seen lately. Ok your camper is on fire, you have figured out you will not be able to control the fire, but why not unhook the $40,000 truck and salvage that?


I would be afraid that the propane tanks (that are located in the trailer directly behind the tailgate) would explode, that would prevent me from attempting to unhook the trailer!


----------



## Reconspacediver (Oct 2, 2012)

maybe a new truck would be nice with the new RV


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Man that was a sweet th. I looked at those closely before getting my cyclone. That is a shame! But hopefully it's insured to the t and a new one on the way.


----------

